# soldering a socket for a CHIP anything special i should know ????



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

i want to install a stage 1 CHIP in my CA18DET ECU and for that i need to de-solder the stock chip and solder a socket and install the new chip

it is anythink special/particular to that kind of operation that i should know (i do not want to f**K my ECU)???


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

ByReaL said:


> i want to install a stage 1 CHIP in my CA18DET ECU and for that i need to de-solder the stock chip and solder a socket and install the new chip
> 
> it is anythink special/particular to that kind of operation that i should know (i do not want to f**K my ECU)???


i can't stress this enough. DO NOT TOUCH YOUR COMPUTER CHIP IN YOUR ECU!!!!!

Don't touch it. Take it to a computer place, and have them solder it for you. Ask them if they can first. Trust me, I found out after I completely screwed up a ECM to a z-28 camaro. I was then told about the different temperatures, that are required when you solder to a computer. 

So my advice is to look around, and try to find a computer whiz to help you out there. Hope this helps.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Any reason you are using a replacement chip rather than adding a daughterboard?


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

i have the CA18DET made on 1990, i alredy opened my ECU and i do not have the slot for the doughter bord.

the ECU has a 27128 EPROM, and i'll use a 28C256 EEPROM with 2 maps on it (stock and stage1) and with a swich i'll change betwen then as i wish


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

sorry my mistake - you may want to have a look at this if you havent already
http://bikirom.com/


----------



## luka (May 3, 2005)

uh, dude, if you have to ask that question, then don't do it. get someone that has some electronics experience to do it. 

but if you're daring, then somethings to keep in mind: get an anti-static wristband to keep you grounded so you don't blow anything up. electrostatic discharge's (ESDs) can generate 1000's of volts. the ECU works with 12V so you can just imagine the damage a signal zap can do. 

you'll need flux paste and more than likely one of those solder sucking things (can't remember what they're called). you'll also need a multimeter or a really good (and trusting) eye to make sure none of the pins have been soldered together (it's easier than you think)

another thing is you gotta be really quick or the heat from the solder will damage the circuit. 

this is really something you shouldn't do yourself unless you have experience.


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

i'll just have fited a stndard soket or a ZIF soket depending on the space that is available (the ZIF soket is biger) 

and for storing data i'll use a AT28C256 and i'll load on it the stock ecu map and a stage one map, and with a swich i'll change betwen that 2 maps acording to my needs. racing or town driveing.


----------

